# Bicycle without chains.



## cm4ever (Oct 26, 2012)

I found this...and for some reason thought of my friends on Prepared Society.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/10/18/bicymple-bicycle-without-bike-chains_n_1959725.html

Thought ya'll would enjoy.

CM4ever


----------

